# hello fellow artist



## tkdkicker (Jan 26, 2005)

i have trained in various styles of karate most of my life . but for a number of reasons i never completed any of my training . i am now training in tae kwon do at MONETA TAE KWON DO ACADEMY and am three months from testing for my blackbelt. i have also been accepted in the instuctor training program and hope soon to open my own school. the past two years have been the most rewarding personal achievements of my life and i personal think it is the training and tenets of martial arts have made me someone i always wanted to be .  thanks for hearing me out          tkdkicker


----------



## MJS (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome to the forum TKDkicker!!  Enjoy your stay and please feel free to ask any questions that you may have!!  

As for your upcoming BB test...I wish you the best!!!  Keep training hard to prep. for it.  

Make sure to check out the TKD forums.  There is alot of info. to be found there, as well as many members with alot to offer on the subject of TKD!!

Mike


----------



## Baytor (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, tkdkicker.  Where are you from?


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome tkdkicker to the board!  We need more BB's in the TKD forum.
Let us know how your test went - it was a high point of my life and I hope it is for you.  If you have any questions about the board, let us know!  TW


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 26, 2005)

Howdy from Texas :wavey: & welcome to Martial Talk, tkdkicker!  There are a lot of nice people here from various systems - hope you enjoy it.

:asian:
Gin-Gin


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey there Tkdkicker 

Welcome to the Board and Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, tkdkicker.


----------



## Zepp (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome! :wavey:  Hope to see you around the TKD forum.


----------



## Kempogeek (Jan 26, 2005)

Good Luck tkdkicker on the BB exam. Keep us posted on how it went!! Best regards, Steve


----------



## still learning (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and the martial arts do make you become a better person all around.  Keep up the training and best of luck on your BB test....Aloha


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------

